# Swigz Pro Racing's bike full unveiling coming at The Battery Show



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> other TTXGP teams better get busy or get used to looking at the back of this thing.


Not sure what you mean by "other" TTXGP teams. I don't see any of these bikes on the grid. But by all means, bring it on 

Regards,

#80


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

By "other" TTXGP teams, I mainly meant those who spent the season running behind you ,if by #80, you are part of the Lightning Motors team. Though, I hope you can buff up the banana (so to speak) a bit in the off-season as well.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> By "other" TTXGP teams, I mainly meant those who spent the season running behind you ,if by #80, you are part of the Lightning Motors team. Though, I hope you can buff up the banana (so to speak) a bit in the off-season as well.


Hey driv,

Yeah, I don't know anything about Swigz. Thanks for the link. I'm not kidding about "bring it on". TTXGP really needs more competitors on the grid. And the faster the better. Wouldn't mind seeing 25 or 30 bikes 

And we buffed it up to 176. http://1racingsource.com/racing/lightning-motors-sets-electric-lsr-at-bonneville/

Regards,

major


----------



## 2cycle (Jul 2, 2009)

drivin98 said:


> By "other" TTXGP teams, I mainly meant those who spent the season running behind you ,if by #80, you are part of the Lightning Motors team. Though, I hope you can buff up the banana (so to speak) a bit in the off-season as well.


That's pretty cocky typing about an unproven bike. I really hope it does pan out because that would be a very fast bike that even an ICE head like me can appreciate. But I must admit I am very skeptical about the hp figures your throwing around for the amount of battery volume on board. 
What would really impress me is a price tag of less than $50K. Any investor/company with deep pockets can build 1-offs that are unobtainable to the public. In racing that's called an engineering exercise, they are meant to explore the outer edge of current tech without thought about cost and/or reproduction. There is only one form of racing that operates or allows stuff like that and that's F-1. I bet the lightning team would have a different bike of they had a $400K budget. I personally believe these TTXGP bikes should have a spec suspension using only commercially available parts to keep cost down. Make the focus about the motor and drive trains for now and see where it goes. Once you can get about 50 entries per event then make an unlimited class for the rich guys to get puffed up about.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Perhaps a little cocky, but the team member's experience gives me some amount of confidence. There is also a possibility it's over-complicated , which could lead to unreliability but it all remains to be seen.

As far as I can tell the Swigz team isn't planning on producing a bike for sale, rather, they want to patent and license tech they invent along the way. Their goal is to produce a bike with performance equal to a 600cc race bike which is, of course, prett tough. They say they didn't race this year because the Headway's they were going to put into it couldn't give them the numbers their hardware is supposed to be capable of.

There is supposed to be a spec class in TTXGP but I don't know what the parameters are. You can probably find out more about it here. http://www.egrandprix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

Not sure how rich any of the current TTXGP teams are. Swigz has been fortunate to get a lot of sponsors and that's helped them a lot. Think the existing teams have done pretty damn good with what they've got. Lightning, of course, but Electra and Electric Race Bikes also.

Motoczysz probably has the best budget in the electric motorcycle space and since their deal with Remy, it's probably only going to get better. Too bad he doesn't compete in the TTXGP.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> There is also a possibility it's over-complicated ,


Looks pretty complex to me


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

major said:


> Looks pretty complex to me


Here's a more recent photo. And an explanation of their KERS. Which is pretty cool. http://green.autoblog.com/2010/10/24/chip-yates-reveals-kers-secret-of-swigz-superbike-w-video/


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That KERS system sounds complex, heavy, and I think they are over estimating the amount of KWH that will be returned to the pack for range extension. However it does look to be a competitive bike.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> Here's a more recent photo.


Thanks drivin,

Kinda liked the old styling though 



> And an explanation of their KERS. Which is pretty cool. [URL="http://green.autoblog.com/2010/10/24/chip-yates-reveals-kers-secret-of-swigz-superbike-w-video/"]http://green.autoblog.com/2010/10/24/chip-yates-reveals-kers-secret-of-swigz-superbike-w-video[URL="http://green.autoblog.com/2010/10/24/chip-yates-reveals-kers-secret-of-swigz-superbike-w-video/"]/[/URL][/URL]


Still trying to figure where the battery is  I hope to get a chance to run against this guy. And when I watched that vid, I thought it was running at the end there, but on closer look see a tailpipe on that bike. I wonder if he has had it on the track yet.

major


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

major said:


> Still trying to figure where the battery is


on this video they show the battery under the seat 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cndBZNEt8Vw&feature=related
hey major, are there any detailed interesting videos of the bike you work on?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Batteries are under the tank and under/behind the seat. Looking at the KERS system I'd say the original "blackout" picture of the front end was simply a bit of hype marketing. The workings of the system cannot be guessed at from looking at it.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

major said:


> Thanks drivin,
> 
> Kinda liked the old styling though
> 
> ...


I believe the batteries have been selected but not yet installed. Originally, Headway packs were ahead of the motor, beneath it and in the tailstock.
I don't think they should have included the gas bike footage but I think it was meant to reflect his racing experience .


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry but those dyno runs are done with off board mains power.
theres no way they could fit that amount of battery power under the tank and seat.
plus what was that chain running up under that tank.
Thats even less room for batteries.
calling hoax on Chip Yates


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a pretty elaborate and expensive hoax. The chain and sprocket near the bottom of the tank is part of their KERS system I believe. They may have been running on mains for the test but that doesn't mean it's a hoax.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> Sorry but those dyno runs are done with off board mains power.
> theres no way they could fit that amount of battery power under the tank and seat.
> plus what was that chain running up under that tank.
> Thats even less room for batteries.
> calling hoax on Chip Yates


I believe I read that the bike is being powered by the Headways pack although it's not installed in the bike.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

drivin98 said:


> I believe I read that the bike is being powered by the Headways pack although it's not installed in the bike.



Yup thats because a Headway pack that can put out THAT kind of amperage will not physically fit on the bike. Your looking at least 150kg of 8Ah cells.
Hitch up a trailer behind the bike for that kind mass.

Whats the point of making a bike that does great dyno runs but will never be ridden as an electric bike. its just a pose.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

efan said:


> hey major, are there any detailed interesting videos of the bike you work on?


No video except those of the races already posted elsewhere. Here's a photo with the tank off. She's pretty well loaded to the hilt


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

is that the same bike is it ??


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> is that the same bike is it ??


#80 is the Lightning entry in the TTXGP this past season which won that series. Swigz thinks he can beat us next year 

Confusing  Both yellow I guess  If you look back at the past few pages of the bike forum you will see a number of threads by me reporting on our races.

major


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> Yup thats because a Headway pack that can put out THAT kind of amperage will not physically fit on the bike. Your looking at least 150kg of 8Ah cells.
> Hitch up a trailer behind the bike for that kind mass.
> 
> Whats the point of making a bike that does great dyno runs but will never be ridden as an electric bike. its just a pose.


I stand corrected. The pack is not the Headways but rather cells they are evaluating from a different supplier. I can't remember what site I read it on (Motorcyclist?) but there's a long interview with Chip in two parts with the 2nd part coming out any day.
I'll try to post a link here when I find it again.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Some recent dyno videos have appeared on YouTube, including a 160 mph run. Not so silent.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

> Hitch up a trailer behind the bike for that kind mass.


@ 36 seconds



> "a trailer full of batteries"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7bvFSrB-qE&NR=1


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> but there's a long interview with Chip in two parts with the 2nd part coming out any day.
> I'll try to post a link here when I find it again.


http://www.roadracerx.com/features/...t-technically-advanced-electric-superbike”-2/ 

Maybe this is it


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Finally figured out what that chain is going up underneath the (ex) tank.
it goes to a gearbox that is connected to a drive shaft that goes all the way down to the front wheel.....regen.
hope they can justify the extra weight considering they wont be able to get rid of the disc brake.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> hope they can justify the extra weight considering they wont be able to get rid of the disc brake.


However it appears they just use a single front brake instead of duals.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thoughts? http://green.autoblog.com/2010/11/17/chip-yates-cries-foul-after-rule-change-wont-compete-in-2011-t/


----------



## cycleguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I seriously think that Chip and the boys have jumped off the cliff with no return. This bike will never see the track in it's present form. All the money in world is not going to provide enough room for batteries to fit in the limited space that remains on this bike. From what I see so far, they would be lucky to fit 4 kwh worth of capacity in that bike. 
Following their progress from the beginning tells me that this project was not planned well from the start. It seems like they found the most powerful motor that they could and then worried about fitting the batteries later. Why else would they order 300 Headway cells before realizing that they wouldn't fit. Anyone with any common knowledge and experience in building an electric motorcycle could have figured that out at the drawing board beforehand. 
I do admire and applaud Chip for his efforts though, starting over with a smaller motor, perhaps around 150HP, ditching the KERS Rube Goldberg special will provide room for enough batteries to last a race distance, until battery technology improves.
I think the lesson here is it's not about the motor, it's about the batteries.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

cycleguy said:


> All the money in world is not going to provide enough room for batteries to fit in the limited space that remains on this bike.


Saddlebags


----------



## cycleguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Perhaps a tank bag and backpack as well, that may get them under the maximum weight rule.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

cycleguy said:


> I seriously think that Chip and the boys have jumped off the cliff with no return. This bike will never see the track in it's present form. All the money in world is not going to provide enough room for batteries to fit in the limited space that remains on this bike. From what I see so far, they would be lucky to fit 4 kwh worth of capacity in that bike.
> Following their progress from the beginning tells me that this project was not planned well from the start. It seems like they found the most powerful motor that they could and then worried about fitting the batteries later. Why else would they order 300 Headway cells before realizing that they wouldn't fit. Anyone with any common knowledge and experience in building an electric motorcycle could have figured that out at the drawing board beforehand.
> I do admire and applaud Chip for his efforts though, starting over with a smaller motor, perhaps around 150HP, ditching the KERS Rube Goldberg special will provide room for enough batteries to last a race distance, until battery technology improves.
> I think the lesson here is it's not about the motor, it's about the batteries.


The problem wasn't that the Headways wouldn't fit, they were too heavy. Anyway, they have new batteries now and are building the pack. There should be pics up soon when it's done. Here's a pic with the original batteries.


----------



## cycleguy (Oct 7, 2009)

> The problem wasn't that the Headways wouldn't fit, they were too heavy. Anyway, they have new batteries now and are building the pack. There should be pics up soon when it's done.


You are confirming my point. Every battery has a spec sheet that gives you the weight of the cell. The Headway 10ah cell weighs 307g x 300 cells = 92.1 Kg or 203 lbs. plus the buss bars and battery pack housing. This is a simple calculation that should have been figured out long before the cells were even ordered.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

According to Yates, they arrived over spec with regards to weight.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> Here's a pic with the original batteries.


Looks like those cells under the tank wouldn't fit with the KERS system in place.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Looks like those cells under the tank wouldn't fit with the KERS system in place.


Totally agree, though the KERS wasn't a consideration at the beginning of the season. Looks like batt packs need to have more organic shapes that will better fill the available spaces.

He says he hopes to have the bike on a track by the end of December so we should hear more soon. I think he's going to have more problems than he imagined with both KERS and software. Huge amount of info being created, processed and implemented.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Well, looks like he's going to race against gas bikes in January. That should be interesting. He also think he can somehow increase his HP by 20% more, but doesn't say how.

He's supposed to test it at Infineon (old Sear's Point) on the 15th. If he can get it to run properly, it will be interesting what kind of lap time he can put down. Best TTXGP lap by Zero/Agni bike ridden by Shawn Higbee was 1:56.948. Fastest lap ever for a gas motorcycle was 1:35.893. If he can break 1:40.000, I'll be impressed, though I don't know if he's going to go all out" on the first track appearance.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Yates has made the same mistake I did with Headway / LifeTech too heavy.

He will eventually realise like I did that the only option for a race bike is Lipo.
Im just about to order 42kg of Enerland XQ4350 (384 cells 32s 12p)
for 6.9kWh 132v 52Ah. Aiming for 30km at race pace.


----------



## cycleguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Ripp, how much much are you paying for these cells?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

cycleguy said:


> Hey Ripp, how much much are you paying for these cells?


$7.50us each
Jason Choi (Marketing Manager) says its some kind of sponsorship deal but they could be old stock.
they will be ok for my first Lipo pack but will be going for 4.5 or 5Ah cells later which cost twice as much.
Ive tested these cells and they are ok
stupid amperage ive clocked them at almost 400A
Ive blown a few up by over heating / under volting and even over volting but they have just bloated and gone POP.
Havnt had any flameouts yet


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Well, it seems to have survived its initial test at Infineon. Great video of one lap. Supposedly there's more video coming. They still have lots of data to go through as well. The lap in the video doesn't appear to be a block-rocking time as he's taking it pretty easy through the turns.

The front wheels KERS wasn't connected as they won't need it to do the first race which is only a six lap sprint. They did have the KERS hooked up to the rear wheel as well as the normal regen.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That was a great video, I was leaning into the turns and could almost feel the acceleration  I don't understand what you mean by KERS on the rear wheel plus normal regen, what KERS is on the rear wheel besides motor regen?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is an article about the track test. http://www.examiner.com/green-trans...ows-electric-superbike-motorcycle-at-infineon


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> That was a great video, I was leaning into the turns and could almost feel the acceleration  I don't understand what you mean by KERS on the rear wheel plus normal regen, what KERS is on the rear wheel besides motor regen?


From what I understand, the rear wheel is regen capable, but he can increase it by pulling a brake lever on the handlebars as well.

I finally saw the box on back. Not the most elegant set-up. It's like racing...with a passenger. Dude!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I assume the box is temporary and at least some of the cells will be distributed around the bike.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Only used 270Nm out of the potential 400Nm
OH Really !!!!!!!!
torque only exists if there is resistance to it and 
that bike will never present enough load to that truck motor
unless its geared for 500kmh.

this is a clear failure of the synergy of proportions calculation
meaning the mechanicals have to be correctly proprtioned
to the job at hand being moving a 250kg rider/vehicle through the air at 240kmh,
its not that hard
this is overkill


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> Only used 270Nm out of the potential 400Nm
> OH Really !!!!!!!!
> torque only exists if there is resistance to it and
> that bike will never present enough load to that truck motor
> unless its geared for 500kmh.


Hey RIP,

Doesn't F = ma? So through the moment arm of the wheel, torque = acceleration times mass? So the more torque you have, the faster you accelerate? When you change velocity, mass always presents the resistance 

If he had used more torque, he would have wheelied or broke traction, or scared himself 

major


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

wheelie ...
exactly my point
too much torque results in something other than acceleration (kaos) ie the bike does not have a low enough COG to contain that torque which remains uncontested or unresisted and hence does not elevate.
back to my point the motor does not match the bike
That motor would be ok in a car, race car even but not a bike.
less torque = smaller motor = less weight = more acceleration 
Bike design and power is always limited by the fact that bikes have a high COG

In Mechanical design terms, a wheelie is an error !!!
so is wheel spin and shitting your pants 

the Swigz is a drag bike which has completely overlooked the fact that
it must go around corners...fast.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> wheelie ...
> exactly my point
> too much torque results in something other than acceleration (kaos) ie the bike does not have a low enough COG to contain that torque which remains uncontested or unresisted and hence does not elevate.


So what you're saying is all he has to do is take that 180 lb of battery overhanging the rear of the bike and place it forward and lower. I wonder if he's thought of that 

O.K. So his motor puts out 194 hp. He has a heavy bike. I think there are plenty of other big bikes which have ICEs with more hp and even transmissions to multiply the torque. 

And who doesn't like a wheelie


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

major said:


> So what you're saying is all he has to do is take that 180 lb of battery overhanging the rear of the bike and place it forward and lower. I wonder if he's thought of that


nope, not what Im saying



> And who doesn't like a wheelie


racers dont like to wheelie
and they dont like wheel spin
and the dont like shitting their pants when they run out of brakes going into T1...btw isnt that what happened in the video ?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> nope, not what Im saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So exactly what is it you're saying? That they should be running 50Hp 200lb bikes at twice the lap times? 

And I think everybody fast uses the curb in turn one


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

RIPPERTON said:


> ...the motor does not match the bike
> That motor would be ok in a car, race car even but not a bike...


That's what I said about Berube's big 13" GE in a dragbike, but I was wrong - the thing flies! I underestimated the flexibility of an electric motor. The availability of having that much torque so low, for so long, opens a lot of doors. If he has more torque than he can apply, it's just a matter of changing the gearing to put more of it in a useful rpm range. That means the thing will have an insane, likely irrelevant, top end but that's easily kept in check with electronic speed limiting.

If it's pulling that hard now, lower the ratio (numerically) and it will pull like a freight train from corner to corner. Maybe that's not the ideal road race bike setup, but if it gets an e-bike running competitively with gas bikes - so be it. My guess is it will end up embarrassing some very potent gas bikes on the straights, until they start crying foul play, and pushing for rules changes. 

Why are you so negative about it? It's an EV racebike that is making progress. Whatever they're doing "wrong" they can find and correct if they just keep pushing forward. Shouldn't we _*all*_ be smiling and nodding in support?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Im not being negative Im just being critical and objective.
You said it yourself Todd. its not the ideal road race setup yet thats exactly what Chip was trying to achieve, a road race bike.
Ultimately Im saying you cant just engineer a bike you have to design it as well.
My bike is 90% design 10% engineering. Thats what I think of Engineering.
I dont even like doing math cause my approach is so freestyle, but that doesnt mean I cant do math.
On paper I know my bike will shit on the Swigz because I know just how important being lightweight is. Its more important than power.
Road race tracks are 80% corners and I could see in the video that
the Swigz was being nursed or tip toed around the corners.
Swigz has about 8kWh of battery on board (180lb battery), I got 6.7kWh but I know my bike will travel further on a charge 21kg/kWh v 33.25kg/kWh.



> So exactly what is it you're saying? That they should be running 50Hp 200lb bikes at twice the lap times?


nope not what Im sayin


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> Swigz has about 8kWh of battery on board (180lb battery), I got 6.7kWh but I know my bike will travel further on a charge 21kg/kWh v 33.25kg/kWh.


I'm not saying these numbers are correct. But the objective here is getting across the finish line first in a 20 mile race. Not going further on a charge.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

RIPPERTON said:


> ...my approach is so freestyle, but that doesnt mean I cant do math...
> 
> ...I know just how important being lightweight is...


We share a lot of common ground on our approach and thinking. I believe that a lighweight EV can do awesome things, and am trying to build one to prove my convictions. I am also inclined more towards creative design than math, but realize the importance of good math. I get where you're coming from, but..





RIPPERTON said:


> ...Its more important than power...


I disagree with that. Heavy old muscle cars, with modern suspension, and 600-700lb big block engines, do well against lightweight sports cars on road courses. I know because I frequent another site where they take a lot of pride in the fact that they can run with "better" sports cars in old Camaros, Mustangs, Novas, etc. Enough power *can* make amends for what isn't right with a road race vehicle. If that clumsy torque monster is braking into the next turn before the nimble little sporting machine has made it down the straight, he can eventually put some distance on it.

As Major said, it's who gets to the line first.

All I'm saying is if the bike accomplishes its goal, who cares if it wasn't technically correct? History is full of people who said things wouldn't work because they violate some "rule", and had to choke down their own words. Wayland likes to rehearse the fact that an engineer told him that it was mathematically impossible for him to do what he's now doing...


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

RIPPERTON said:


> Swigz has about 8kWh of battery on board (180lb battery), I got 6.7kWh but I know my bike will travel further on a charge 21kg/kWh v 33.25kg/kWh.


 You've got heavy battery's then, 180lb or 81kg makes for 11.5kw/h if he's used Lipo.
Whilst I agree that a bike should be much lighter, I've seen heavy bikes do much better on the track than I would have believed (even with 110kg+ riders onboard!). His biggest problem right now will be WHERE that weight is mounted, if he can get it out from under the seat...
FYI, 6.7kw/h is a little short to compete with the TTXGP feild even..

Steve


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Jozzer said:


> FYI, 6.7kw/h is a little short to compete with the TTXGP feild even..
> 
> Steve


That all depends on how well you've read (or interpreted) the rule book

btw Swigz is using Headways


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

I said compete, not race. Since even the spec class will be doing all they can with 7.5kw/h's, and we were talking of a bike being a winning contender against several 10KW/H + packs.

I think he WAS using Headways and now has Lipo?


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> ...
> btw Swigz is using Headways


Actually, he's not using Headways. He's specifically not mentioned which cells he's moved to, so no one but him and his team knows the brand or the chemistry.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Take a ride along as he kicks some gas


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

That was awesome! Hard to not fall off my chair though - had to keep reminding myself I wasn't actually on the bike!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Me too!  I wonder if it's only us riders or if everyone is similarly affected?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

heres a good interview

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo28DeRVB1U&feature=player_embedded


this is what I meant


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> heres a good interview
> 
> http://chipyates.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/Chip_Racebike.127231920_std.JPG


That link is a little wrong. Only a picture of the bike with the original Headways.

The video below, however, is a whole race with Chip and one of his crew chatting and pointing out lots in great info.

Enjoy.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Yep thanks drivin
I got the right link for the vid I was talking about.

That full race video was great.
Chip basically confirmed everything I predicted about the bike.
I mean if you cant open the throttle on a Nascar bank.......
well its a bit overkill.
Im saying it would be even faster if it had less power.
Cause at the moment all that extra unusable power is just baggage
and its weighing the bike down, slowing it down especially under
brakes and in corners where you cant use power at all.

Id be going back to the drawing board if I was him


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I couldn't help thinking when watching the video that Rip was right about the torque  However I don't think he needs to go back to the drawing board and do a complete redesign. He can turn down the torque, maybe even reduce pack size a bit, maybe some other tweaking. Coming in second and third in your first two races doesn't seem as if he's too far off the mark.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The Chipster still at it. Crank up the volume and rip the knob off! Unless you don't like rock, then wait until the middle for the motor sounds


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Going after Pikes Peak: http://green.autoblog.com/2011/03/28/chip-yates-bringing-electric-monster-to-attack-pikes-peak/


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yates hits 190 mph


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool so wind resistance accounts for 60kmh off your top speed.

Im still on the same track here
too much horse power and not enough corner speed.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jammin up Pikes Peak


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Pike's Peak run
http://www.kktv.com/video/?autoStar...default&clipId=5987458&flvUri=&partnerclipid=


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The Swigz bike is no more 



> Chip and his team have retired this incredible electric superbike and donated it to the Petersen Automotive Museum in Los Angeles, and the team is now developing and building an electric aircraft for Chip to pilot to some major, over the ocean world records!


----------

